# Zinc Deficiency



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

I visited some anxiety forums, and a lot of people blame anxiety on deficiency in zinc. If your nails have white spots on them and vertical lines then you got a zinc deficiency.
I started to take 50mgs of Zinc once a day with food. They also talk about iron and magnesium as a required minerals for the relaxed state of mind.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

This is something that really helps me, just in general. I drink two small bottles of boost a day. It has protein, carbs, and 26 vitamins and minerals. Its used in the hospital to give sick people energy, weight, and the nutrients it needs to heal. I feel better when I drink it, so I'm sure its giving my body something it needs. If you dont know exactly what your body is lacking, this kind of approach isnt bad.

Peace
Homeskooled

PS- Other, more serious things can cause these white lines on your nail bed. Check with your doc if you have them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

zinc makes me happier


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

I more beleive in a complete diet instead of suplements...
Our North American diet is empty...and therefore it<s normal that we lack so many essential nutrients, proteins and vitamins.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

they say if you have too much copper relative to zinc in your blood and brain, you are prone to depression which is typified by high anxiety states and being wired. I've taken zinc 50 mg supplements and they calmed me down a little bit but didn't do anything else so I quit. Zinc is good at getting copper out of the bloodstream because it competes for it. Calcium and magnesium are important, too.


----------

